# Shooting to Live



## granfire (Dec 9, 2013)

by Fairbairn and Sykes 

I am looking into Christmas shopping...a couple of the nephews are into shooting, one being a LEO, the other a a competition shooter.
Anybody read the book? Is it any good?


----------



## frank raud (Dec 9, 2013)

Is it a good book? I think so, it is a classic. If you get the new edition from Paladin Press, a buddy of mine wrote the forward. It is about the Fairbairn method of shooting, which is point shooting, which has its advocates and detractors.


----------

